# New guy says Hi



## empty cup (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi all: Greeting from the San Francisco Bay Area.

  Now that I have hit middle age ( ouch !!) I have found a physical activity that is a lot more than just a physical activity, that has hooked me. I have re discovered martial arts. I have been studying Gao Style Ba Gua since November of last year. It's hard and complex and fascinating all at the same time. It's a lot different than any  of the martial arts that I studied when I was younger. The whole circular forms thing to a bit to get used to. I have started to notice that things like flexibility, stamina and balance have started to come back( woo hoo !!!!). Eventually I want to start studying  Hsing -I as well, but one thing at a time. 


Any way I hope to talk with you folks soon.


----------



## MJS (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 28, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy.

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome neighbor!

I'm in Sunnyvale and currently studying Wing Tsun.

Happy Posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 28, 2006)

greetins and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to one of the nets premier "web communities".


----------



## Drac (Aug 28, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## jasonearle (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Empty Cup!  good to have you!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## pstarr (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Cup!


----------

